
UberPop shuts down in Sweden - jontro
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/uber-tvarvander-lagger-ned-omstridda-tjansten/
======
jontro
They share some interesting statistics in the article.

Over the last 3 months 100 000 people in sweden have been using uber pop and
63% of the drivers drive less than 10 hours/week

